# Using kelp in my does diet?



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm very intrigued on this topic. I know that kelp replenishes the nutrients you take from the doe by milking right? (I had a friend who had a dairy goat win 3 legs and because she never did anything to replenish her nutrient went down hill show quality wise and now can't win her last leg) She lets her does drink about 1/4 of a cup of their own milk? Any thoughts on that? 

Also where do you get your kelp?:book:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Kelp is great for goats. I get it on amazon usually, but it's expensive so I don't feed it regularly.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I get mine from Azure Standard, still a good chunk of money but one bag will last me a year, well worth it. The only time I have heard of having them drink their own milk was in case of mastitis, supposed to help them beat it. A really good loose mineral, kelp and good alfalfa do wonders.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ohio Earth Food in Hartville.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

North American Kelp Company, Waldoboro Maine. Harvested and dried right there in Waldoboro.

Kelp contains all trace nutrients, pretty much all the minerals needed for life, only in tiny amounts. It's mostly an addition to loose minerals and does make them look real good.

Once they are weaned, they loose the ability to digest milk. I wouldn't chance feeding it to them unless they had been fed milk right along. Plus they would probably drink it so it goes right down to the rumen, where it won't be digested until it gets further long to another stomach section.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

In addition to loose minerals, I give kelp free choice with some garlic granules mixed in. They loveloveLOVE it! Garlic is such a wonder food I figure it can't hurt, especially if they like it so much. The kelp is expensive, but it does last a very long time. We buy 50 lb sacks that cost about $80, but we go through maybe 2 a year for our 9 goats plus occasional visiting does. I think it's well worth it.


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

Does the garlic leave an off taste in the milk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I haven't found it to leave a taste in the milk at all. Mind, I'm not feeding it by the pound or anything. I mix probably 10% garlic granules and 10% DE into 80% kelp meal. Though I do have one doe who will eat raw garlic cloves like they're going out of style. But even then, I don't notice any off taste in the milk (but I do like garlic!)


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

My girls love kelp. I add it in small quantities to their minerals until kidding season and then I use more and add it to their grain.


----------

